# Did i get ripped off by Sten Labs? No Intense feeling/flushness ?



## Inkster (May 15, 2013)

I am new to the peptide world.. i just found this site today, by the look at of it i wish i found it before i placed my order!

Okay long story short i placed an order with Stenlabs.com, a company based out of Florida.. My first concern was the fact it has been hot in both FL and WA and it took 3 days for me to get it and put in the refrigerator. It was shipped with an ice pack, but i can only imagine it melted within hours of it being shipped. 

I mixed 2ML of BAC water with the CJC 1295 DAC and GHRP-6 and injected 50 uis of the CJC and 6 uis of the GHRP-6 into my "rat". i Was told there should be a flush feeling in the head and maybe some redness in the face. There was non of that...
Keep in mind i am currently taking medication.

Does this sound like a bad batch?? any info i can get would be greatly appreciated! Looking forward from learning a bunch from the people on the board and helping out when i can..


----------



## Inkster (May 15, 2013)

Bump.. what do you guys think?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkster (May 18, 2013)

Yo, wtf? Can noone help me...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boss of Bosses (May 19, 2013)

Inkster said:


> I am new to the peptide world.. i just found this site today, by the look at of it i wish i found it before i placed my order!
> 
> Okay long story short i placed an order with Stenlabs.com, a company based out of Florida.. My first concern was the fact it has been hot in both FL and WA and it took 3 days for me to get it and put in the refrigerator. It was shipped with an ice pack, but i can only imagine it melted within hours of it being shipped.
> 
> ...



the side effects vary from one to other. did they feel hungry?


----------



## Inkster (May 20, 2013)

Nope no hunger. Recently tried an order ftom purchase peptides.. same thing.. no effect.. for the cjc1295 anyway.. feeling slight phantom pressure in his left arm.. if I remeber correctly that's a symptom? I doubt I got bunk from both companies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boss of Bosses (May 21, 2013)

what about the ghrp-6 ?


----------



## Inkster (May 21, 2013)

Tried once .. no effect 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boss of Bosses (May 21, 2013)

Inkster said:


> Tried once .. no effect
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


 I don't know dude . usually ghrp-6 make you hungry. and I don't think it has anything to do with the shipping


----------



## legaljuicer (May 29, 2013)

Sten Labs has good quality RESEARCH products. If you contact them you might not want to mention that you used it on yourself. They don't advertise on the boards and only sell for RESEARCH only. I will vouch for this company though. I have known the owner for MANY years and trust him


----------



## Inkster (May 29, 2013)

Word. In your experience how l I ng does tge chc 1295 and gherp 6 last? After mixing with bac water that is. Who do you buy peptides from?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

